# opener



## Gooser1 (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey guys
Phesent opener was amazing down by the bowmen area. We had 10 guys Sat and shot our limit. There was a ton of hens though. Way more then rosters. Sunday was rough in the morning but later in the afternoon we shot nine. Overall I agree that there were more birds last year. Take it easy.


----------

